

“Today I Learned” – open source GitHub repo - Croaky
https://github.com/thoughtbot/til

======
ajsharma
I like the content, but I wish it was a blog so that I could simply follow the
RSS feed.

Literally, your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your
newsletter.

~~~
tekacs
Someone with spare time should be able to write a quick CI script to build a
blog with any static site generator.

The structure is perfect for that, of course. :)

------
toolslive
I keep my notes in an emacs .org mode document. I suspect a lot of people do
this kind self improvement.

------
lukasm
Why don't just make a single README.md and then split it if grows enormous.

------
xaj
A wiki might be helpful.

